# Sleepy when cold?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We live in Texas, so take the term "cold" lightly. A couple weeks ago we had a few days of cold temps (30's F for the high) and again today another cold from has come in. I noticed that when it gets cold out Ruby doesn't want to do anything besides put her sweater on, curl up in a small ball and hope someone covers her with a blanket. She'll literally sleep all day/night when it's cold like this.

Does this seem strange? I always thought the cold weather was supposed to make them more energetic.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Maybe when they are outside hunting, the cold weather energizes them, but if they're not doing anything thrilling (like hunting) it's likely that they would behave just like any other animal... that is to say, they would instinctively try to conserve calories. So no, it doesn't seem strange to me. ;D ;D ;D

_"Somebody put my blanket over me, please!"_


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe it's a girl thing? When I get home the dogs know we go for hikes / walks. Doesn't matter the temperature (like Texas cold is relative) Bailey is ready to hit it. I have to convince Chloe that she will like it if she comes. Once on the trail, her tail is up and happy as can be. But getting her out of the sleeping bag takes some doing :

Happy trails. Pictures from last night at around 4:30. Temperature +42 degrees (not really cold).

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/12/why-god-made-dog.html

RBD


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I literally had to lift Miles out of his cave bed this morning. Cold here in the morning was in the low 50s this morning and he did not want to get up. I put his Chilly Dog coat on, and we hit the trails and he was a happy pup. 

He's a bit of a weather snob. Doesn't like anything outside of 60-70 degrees. Picky.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

That's balmy sun and tan weathers ;D good grief :

reds Love 40 and 50's most hate the heat 

heck I would be in shorts no shirt and flip flops ;D 

- 25 a tad of a chill


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Now that our colder weather is here and the snow is on the ground, Bristol will get her sweater and bring it to me if she doesn't have it on. We got a lot of snow the past couple of days and as long as she is dressed appropriately, I can't keep her out of it. However, if I won't let her out, she prefers to curl up in her blanket, with her sweater on, and sleep.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

It is -41C (-41.8F, is this correct conversion?) here and my boy is definitely sleepy. He goes for short walks (30 minutes or so) for his business only and with his Chili Dog sweater on. He probably would not mind running in the off leash area (and without any coats on), but my husband would mind on going there.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Ksana said:


> It is -41C (-41.8F, is this correct conversion?)


I believe the correct conversion is "really freaking cold." But yeah that's right.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://needlesnails.blogspot.com/2013/12/pennys-christmas-coat.html

For those handy with a needle and thread, fellow blogger Annette, makes her Vizsla, Penny, a warm Christmas coat. 

Her blog post and rough outline tutorial is above.

Looks warm and cozy for those -41 F and C degree days! Burrrrrrrrrr!

RBD


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't get K out of bed before 10:00 if it's in the 40's. I have to drag her out to go potty..then back to bed. Life of a dog! Many days I want to crawl in there with her!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I dunno. It seems lately here in London Ontario, Mark has had to drag Dharma out from under the warmth of the covers in our bad at 5:30 AM. She really grumbles and throws dirty looks at you.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

This gives me hope that Ellie might relax a bit when we go to our cabin for Christmas. Temps in Florida right now are in the low 80's which is ridiculous. At the cabin, we normally have snow for Christmas. She was a little spazz monkey when we were there in early November (it was not very cold) and I could barely get anything done. She would not take naps, fussed in her crate and no amount of exercise seemed to wear her out. Too much new stuff to check out and two grandmothers fussing over her. I was ready to come home . Crossing my fingers for cold weather and that she wants to snuggle up.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

2 degrees below freezing right now and we have freezing rain coming down. 

This is the scene in our living room right now. I uncovered her head just for the photo - she didn't appreciate that very much.


----------

